# I am Bulldog Hear me Roar !!!



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bogart 7 1/2 months all bulldog this pup is something else ... Here he is doing what he does best! Get em Boggie ....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's gotten so much bigger since the last time I saw him.He looks like a very nice well put together dog.Very nice!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im lovin that dog! LOL you got a skinny lil ***** man lookin kinda like me holdn that dog? LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You Lisa


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Im lovin that dog! LOL you got a skinny lil ***** man lookin kinda like me holdn that dog? LOL


LOL That's my son holding Bogart Thanks FH Bogart likes you too


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww I love me some Boggie, omg he is so cute, and he has gotten bigger, I love the oens where he is talkin to you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He does that all the time Tye talks to me he never shuts up LOL ... Thanks Bogart loves you too!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice boy!!!!! 
Can I have him!?!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] Mach0 Thanks  You can visit him


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good- mighty conditioned for a pup- 
I bet he runs around like a maniac lol

Lmk if you bring him up here when you visit- I'll check him out.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome pictures....looking great!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks I can't take any credit though it's genetics right now... When he get's bigger I will start working him out. But for now he's just being a wild pup and yeah the boy love's to run, jump, and chew stuff up LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> Awesome pictures....looking great!!!


Thank you John !!!:hug:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics! He is looking amazing.   I love the howling pics.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You KG Bogart sends you kisses !


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tara, Humphrey looks fandamtastic! Lovin' those eyes that those reds have He is obviously in good hands and I look forward to seeing him mature, not that he's immature LOL!!! You describe him as little, so how much does he weigh and how tall is he, for my own comparison to Badger? (No dimples, shucks)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hehehehe, you can send him to me for visitation, you member ???  He loves his Auntie Tye Tye


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Christian he is in the low 20's last time I checked I am not sure on the height but I will measure him tomorrow just for you  ... I will see if Bogart has any dimples I can take pics of and send you LMAO!!

Tye you know he can come to auntie Tye Tye's house and play/visit anytime!!! His girlfriend phobee is there hahahaha


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Thanks Christian he is in the low 20's last time I checked I am not sure on the height but I will measure him tomorrow just for you  ... I will see if Bogart has any dimples I can take pics of and send you LMAO!!
> 
> Tye you know he can come to auntie Tye Tye's house and play/visit anytime!!! His girlfriend phobee is there hahahaha


Fair enough Tara! You got me on that one Crafty, very crafty


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness Tara he looks super amazing I love is eyes. Not to mention he has an amazing structure. You sure know how to pick em.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You Rudy


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

He's got ornery eyes..lmao he keeps lookin at the camera like he'd like to play with it..lmao He's handsome!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMAO!! He better stay away from my SLR camera those things are $$$$$ .... Thanks Stacia


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Fair enough Tara! You got me on that one Crafty, very crafty


 LOL ... That's me the crafty one :rofl:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

wow...he's starting to look like a dog. i love the transition
from pup to adult...puppies are over rated. he's nice and rangy like i like em.
you're little man is 2 weeks older than betty and 45 day older than larry.
i need to take some good 'show angle' stills, it's something i keep forgetting
to do every time i take out the camera.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Thanks Padlock yeah I have a hard time just trying to capture them on camera since they can't stay still for less than a few seconds .... I appreciate the compliment on bogart though. Can't wait to see more of your dogs.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute pics, Sadie. Was he howling at the snow? Kangol has been barking at snow on top of objects for some reason. I don't know what he thinks it is; it makes me laugh nonetheless.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No he just barks like that all the time because he's a nut he barks for no reason I think he's just overly vocal and likes to be heard. It is funny though when they are clearly barking at nothing well at least we can't see what they are barking at .... Thanks for looking.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow!!! Tara, he's really coming along great!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous.  Such an amazing-looking little guy.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Doug!! And K8kane


----------

